
Deep Learning in Finance - Fortative
https://medium.com/todd-moses/deep-learning-in-finance-c8eb8ab162ee
======
physguy1123
Quant finance has been doing this stuff for years, high frequency or not,
market or non-market data, deep learning or not. In general, quant finance did
(big data, cloud orchestration, machine learning, neural nets, realtime web
app stuff, etc) before it was cool.

Sentiment fund is doing nothing new, and will probably find that 'just deep
learn the markets' won't work while getting crushed on non-deep learning
things like simulation, portfolio optimizatio, and execution cost.

Also, there are already firms that very reliably make vast returns on
predicting price moces in the market.

Really this blog post is uninformed bloviating on trading and financial
markets.

~~~
mark212
I know. It’s like he’s never even heard of Renaissance or Bridgewater

------
Immortalin
Shameless Plug: if you need a deployment platform for your algorithms, try
KloudTrader Narwhal.

[https://KloudTrader.com/Narwhal](https://KloudTrader.com/Narwhal)

------
conchy
If this guy's new AI investment fund trades as well as Siri understands what
I'm saying, how can I invest in the opposite of it?

